# Lost Aurora sculpts any ideas where there at?



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

I know of couple of lost Aurora sculpts that made it to kit form and was wondering on another one The Gort from the day the earth stood still and did it ever make it past the drawing board and into a sculpt or not?Any leads info ect would be greatly appreciated or maybe some info on some other lost Auroras like the 2ft Kong:thumbsup:


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

I believe that prototype of the 60's bat copter was made, But where that is, Is any bodys guess.A 2ft. Kong? Man i wish that would have been made! I had the t-Rex that would have been around the same scale for a cool diorama! Great work on all your recent kits wolfman66! excellent work on the vynal wolfman kit you posted.


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

I may be wrong, but I don't think the pattern for the Gort kit was ever started. As you've probably seen elsewhere on the board the Ann Darrow kit was sculpted, but I've never seen any indication that there was ever any acetate work done on the Big Guy himself. There are as least photos in existence of these patterns:

Ming the Merciless
The Metalunan Mutant (cast as a limited resin kit)
Ann Darrow (cast as a limited resin kit)
Christine from Phantom of the Opera
MOTM Godzilla
The Hardy Boys School Bus (from the animated series)
The Phantom


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

From what Denis got from Al the kong does exist but who has it nobody knows?As for the MOTM Godzilla me and Denis are tracking that sculpt down on both ends.As for the MOTM Metaluna mutant got one on the way to me signed and numbered and dont forget the Aurora PS Stegy see pic below!Spocksbeard thanks for the compliments on the wolfman kit and thats not vinly its a hollow casted resin that yagher did himself when he came out with that kit in the early 90s and later it was reissued by Mike Allen at Forbidden zone in solid resin.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

That Stegosaurus would be a sweet kit...:thumbsup:
So...the hunt is on for any and all Lost Auroras...They're out there somewhere... Let's try and find 'em :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Lets not forget the Green knight! I've seen photos of that Acetate sculpt. I have no idea where its at now though..


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Here is some info...
http://www.comicbookresources.com/?page=article&id=9055 
Denis


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

What a great article! Thanks for posting the link.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

mcdougall said:


> That Stegosaurus would be a sweet kit...:thumbsup:
> So...the hunt is on for any and all Lost Auroras...They're out there somewhere... Let's try and find 'em :thumbsup:
> Mcdee


Denis,

My turn to return the favor...check this out if you haven't seen this yet. I picked up one of the original 20 that were done...

http://www.tylisaari.com/prehistoricscenes/kits/addons/newsteg.html

And here is another one I picked up...
http://www.tylisaari.com/prehistoricscenes/kits/addons/para.html

Thanks Trevor for having these on your site so conveniently!

MMM


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

No problem.
Just remember that steg kit is a sculpt done from the original design done for Aurora.
It isn't and actual cast from the Lemon sculpt, or from the test shots that Aurora made.

Somewhere our there are both of them. Would be nice to find either and see if any of the new styrene companies would be interesed in doing it in styrene.


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

TAY666 said:


> No problem.
> Just remember that steg kit is a sculpt done from the original design done for Aurora.
> It isn't and actual cast from the Lemon sculpt, or from the test shots that Aurora made.
> 
> Somewhere our there are both of them. Would be nice to find either and see if any of the new styrene companies would be interesed in doing it in styrene.


Test shots of the Steg? So far as I know, it never went past the acetate pattern stage. For there to be test shots there would have had to have been a injection mold, which was never even started from what I know.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Just saw this on Mikes site a lost POTC kit.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Aurora-brat said:


> Test shots of the Steg? So far as I know, it never went past the acetate pattern stage. For there to be test shots there would have had to have been a injection mold, which was never even started from what I know.


Yeah.
That is what I thought for a long time as well.
But I have confirmation from to reliable sources that there were test shots.
Both are in possession of xerox copies of the parts on thier sprues. Including the base 

I have not added the info to my site as I have as yet to see the copies, or scans of them.
So I have no 1st hand evidence to substantiate it.
But is was those same copies, along with help from Dave Cockrum that resulted in the sculpt from Rick Wyatt that Alchemy continues to produce.

Also, just to be clear, the parasaurolophus never got beyond the design sketch stage with Aurora. It was just an idea that Dave had pitched that never went anywhere.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Is it really a lost POTC kit because it looks a little too scratch built to me???
I'm not saying it's a bad kit...I love skeletons...but the skeletons look like the Airfix ones and the base , part of it anyway, looks kind of familliar...
All the same it looks cool
But back to business...I'm still searching for the MOTM Godzilla...








Any ideas anyone???:wave:
any Tips would be appreciated:wave:
Mcdee


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Well I guess that we are looking for Lost Aurora's that actually had a prototype made...

I stand corrected although these were original Aurora ideas and designs for the Stegasaurus and Parasaurolophus .

http://www.tylisaari.com/prehistoricscenes/kits/addons/newsteg.html

http://www.tylisaari.com/prehistoricscenes/kits/addons/para.html


I haven't even seen any pics of the 2ft Kong...was there any to look at?

MMM


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

mcdougall said:


> Is it really a lost POTC kit because it looks a little too scratch built to me???
> I'm not saying it's a bad kit...I love skeletons...but the skeletons look like the Airfix ones and the base , part of it anyway, looks kind of familliar...
> All the same it looks cool
> But back to business...I'm still searching for the MOTM Godzilla...
> ...


POTC kit? The bottles and lamp appear to be from the Aurora Witch, and the wall with the moss is from an Addar POTA kit, I think.

The MOTM Godzilla prototype has appeared in two books, Classic Plastic by Rick Polizzi, and Aurora Model Kits by Thomas Graham. Maybe the authors could tell you how or where they were able to obtain the photos.


----------



## 1bluegtx (Aug 13, 2004)

Aurora bull elk:









BRIAN


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I PM'd Thomas Graham as he is a member both here and at the Clubhouse just yesterday, and I await a reply... have you got the contact info for Rick Polizzi? I'm hoping one of them might just know...I've googled the hell out of this lost Aurora prototype but there is little info on it....and most searches end up back here 
Mcdee


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Lee Falk Phantom










Metaluna Mutant










This kit was called the ALUMINAUT and there was apparently some sort of tie-in with Reynolds Aluminum. The kit would have been the companion to the Sealab III. It had a full interior with a clear cover much like the Sealab kit.










Green Knight 










And _somewhere_ there is a photo of the acetate for The Riddler. I just can't find it right now. Drawing below.










Two great sites related to the subject:

http://www.toys-n-cars.com/aurora.htm

http://home.cshore.com/bucwheat/facpromo.htm


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Zorro said:


> And _somewhere_ there is a photo of the acetate for The Riddler. I just can't find it right now. Drawing below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zorro the photo of the riddler is in the Afm mag thats a tribute to Aurora has wonderwoman on th cover of it.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

wolfman66 said:


> Zorro the photo of the riddler is in the Afm mag thats a tribute to Aurora has wonderwoman on th cover of it.


Of course! I was just re-reading that issue not too long ago.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah...Right here...








Denis


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Heres a couple more lost Auroras,


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Plus there was the Electric Chair also that Aurora was going to do.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Wow...There is enough info being dug up here to have someone produce a book on just the 'LOST AURORAS'...
Denis


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

mcdougall said:


> Wow...There is enough info being dug up here to have someone produce a book on just the 'LOST AURORAS'...
> Denis


Wait heres more some sketches of Superman before they decided to go with the one of him busting thru the wall.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Aurora lost in space kits that never made it to kit form.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Plus love to Find this Monogram Supes!


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Plus a Prototype of the first Aurora mad character before they went with the one we have.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Plus here's some James Bond sketches that Aurora had in mind for kits until they went with the ones we have now.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Plus some more.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

...Haven't got the kit yet but here is a shot of the parts...








'what I do know is that it is numbered and signed and I'll let you know the Number as soon as I receive it  
Denis ::thumbsup:

........still waiting on the arrival of the Metaluna Mutant...but I've been digging up info on this kit, and I found this picture
and caption on page 94 of Thomas Grahams' 'Aurora Model Kits' book published in 2004








So it looks like 24 and a couple of test shots...I was told by Al Reboiro that 26 were made all together, so this makes sense now and no 'New'
ones are being produced...looks like this is it...
Denis


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

mcdougall said:


> Is it really a lost POTC kit because it looks a little too scratch built to me???
> I'm not saying it's a bad kit...I love skeletons...but the skeletons look like the Airfix ones and the base , part of it anyway, looks kind of familliar...


No, that was an April Fools joke from Mike at the Parts Pit. 
http://www.thepartspit.com/htdocs/INFO.html
Those are actual POTC skeletons from the series but it is clearly a scratch-build.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

TAY666 said:


> No, that was an April Fools joke from Mike at the Parts Pit.
> http://www.thepartspit.com/htdocs/INFO.html
> Those are actual POTC skeletons from the series but it is clearly a scratch-build.


Damm Mike got me again with a April Fools joke:lol:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

TAY666 said:


> No, that was an April Fools joke from Mike at the Parts Pit.
> http://www.thepartspit.com/htdocs/INFO.html
> Those are actual POTC skeletons from the series but it is clearly a scratch-build.


DOH!!!
Mcdee


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Thanks for the link to Parts Pit Mike's news page, Trevor, with the three photos of Canada's, and possibly the world's, biggest Aurora collection! 

Look at all those plans and prototypes. I know I've said this before, but it seems that the sculpts which were never produced would have been the best ones in their series! Apart from the Mr Spock; the kit produced was better than the Bridge-scene sketch.

Denis, you could try: Rick Polizzi, author of 'Classic Plastic' 1996, C/O Collector Books, (division of Scroeder Publishing Co), P.O. Box 3009, Paducah, Kentucky 42002-3009.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Cro-Magnon Man ...I'm trying to search him out via e-mail and I'm also looking for his Classic Plastic Book, I see one on Evil Bay but it would cost over $135.00 to aquire it...I may have to go the snail mail route to contact him ...regardless...Thanks for the information you have provided...it all helps :thumbsup:
Mcdee:wave:


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Denis, I should have added that those postal address details for Collector Books are 13 years old - they're the details given in the Classic Plastic book of 1996. Good luck with the search.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks CMM...oddly enough I got in touch with the publishing outfit (using your info) and left a message that should be forwarded on to Rick Polizzi ( with any luck)...I've also placed an ad in the swap and sell forum , looking for a copy of Classic Plastic...:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Rick Polizzi is an animation producer for the Simpsons. He also created (until it had to be discontinued last year) one of the most incredible home Halloween haunts - Boney Island. Do a search for it on youTube sometime and prepare to be amazed!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Chris...You're right Boney Island was amazing! It's sad that his neighbors complained and made him stop, because that was very cool...
Mcdee


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

So... the "lost POTC kit"... Yo Ho ho and a Bottle of Rum .. created April 1st.. has some very good guesses as to source material. Bottles from the Aurora Witch.. an Addar wall....

Any guesses on what the BASE might be?


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Parts Pit Mike said:


> So... the "lost POTC kit"... Yo Ho ho and a Bottle of Rum .. created April 1st.. has some very good guesses as to source material. Bottles from the Aurora Witch.. an Addar wall....
> 
> Any guesses on what the BASE might be?


Im betting its the Aurora Dracula base:dude:


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Looks like the white tailed deer.:thumbsup:
Do I win a date with Vickie?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

wolfman66 said:


> Im betting its the Aurora Dracula base:dude:


Yeah that would be my guess also...with a bunch of reworking :wave:
Denis


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

I don't think it's the Dracula base. I think it's a Wildlife kit base, but which I don't know.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

White tailed deer.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Hunch said:


> Looks like the white tailed deer.:thumbsup:
> Do I win a date with Vickie?


 
You probably don't even win a cigar!


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Hunch said:


> White tailed deer.


Hunch think your right on the money with this one!:thumbsup:


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Denis any replys yet on the where abouts of the MOTM Godzilla


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

wolfman66 said:


> Hunch think your right on the money with this one!:thumbsup:


Yeah, if you turn the base around and put the wall where the log is...viola!:thumbsup:

Great job on that Mike, looks like a Paris Hilton party!:tongue:


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Mike cant wait to see what you drum up next April Fools for us!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

wolfman66 said:


> Denis any replys yet on the where abouts of the MOTM Godzilla


Nothing so far Dan...I wish I lived closer to Jersey, according to Al there are a bunch of Prototypes in and around that vicinity...but I'm still plugging away from here :thumbsup:
Denis


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Have you tried contacting Andy Yanchus?

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Don't know his contact info...
Denis


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I'll have a dig around and see if I can find out.....
Denis you have a PM- could be important....
Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Chris...I can use all the help I can get looking for these Lost Aurora Prototypes...We managed to flesh out Fay Wray and the Metaluna Mutant thanks to the great info here and of course Mike and Pete...but there are more out there to discover so please anyone ...if you have any information please, post here or PM me...Thanks :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

mcdougall said:


> Thanks Chris...I can use all the help I can get looking for these Lost Aurora Prototypes...We managed to flesh out Fay Wray and the Metaluna Mutant thanks to the great info here and of course Mike and Pete...but there are more out there to discover so please anyone ...if you have any information please, post here or PM me...Thanks :thumbsup:
> Mcdee


Denis theres the other Alternative is all else fails.Chris Denis pms on the way


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Yes Hunch, the "Lost" POTC kit somehow has a white tailed deer base. :>)

Yo DO win a date with Vickie... but she's rather 1 dimensional. :>)


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Parts Pit Mike said:


> Yes Hunch, the "Lost" POTC kit somehow has a white tailed deer base. :>)
> 
> Yo DO win a date with Vickie... but she's rather 1 dimensional. :>)


At my age, I'll take what I can get!:thumbsup:


----------



## djmadden99 (Dec 23, 2008)

The Green Knight was sold on eBay some time ago to a collector in Arkansas. I seem to recall him being a doctor, but his friend is Keith Meyer, the guy who started the Aurora Group which is a Yahoo club (Trevor is now the moderator). Keith posted when it was won that he would gauge interest and possibly recast it, but no word for a couple of years now.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Denis and Dan, please contact me ASAP.

Chris.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Auroranut said:


> Denis and Dan, please contact me ASAP.
> 
> Chris.


Chris will do as soon as my exposy sets on this big kit got in the works:dude:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

No worries Dan.

Chris.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Auroranut said:


> No worries Dan.
> 
> Chris.


Thanks m8


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Chris just sent ya a pm:thumbsup:


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Sounds like you boys have something cooking....

Just remember the Parts Pit gets the first exclusive announcement!


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Parts Pit Mike said:


> Sounds like you boys have something cooking....
> 
> Just remember the Parts Pit gets the first exclusive announcement!


Mike you will!:thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

No problem Mike :thumbsup: Got to get all the facts straight :wave:
Denis
PM sent Chris await yoyr reply


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Nothing too important Mike. We contact each other this way all the time!
We're just being secretive for the fun of it. We like stirring....

Chris.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Auroranut said:


> Nothing too important Mike. We contact each other this way all the time!
> We're just being secretive for the fun of it. We like stirring....
> 
> Chris.


:jest:


----------

